# couple of item questions from a newbie!



## piggedy (May 22, 2008)

new to the site but not new to this mutual goal we are all trying to accomplish...

had a few previous attempts at this whole process but unfortunately they got ruined before i had the chance to flower...just got to veg stage before i ran into some issues

now with those issues resolved i was looking to setup a decent sized closet grow...

previously i had things sort of "rigged" up and am now looking to have a somewhat "legit" setup...

as a result i have formulated an item list of the materials i believe i will be needing to complete my box...

i'd appreciate if you guys can take a look at the list and inform me of any items that i might be missing....

mylar sheeting
intake fan
exhaust fan
400w mh/hps light
3 bucket for bubbler
netpots
rockwook cubes
heat mat for seedlings
grow medium (clay pebbles)
air stones
tubing/lines/elbow joints for bubbler
air pump
nutrients
ona blk
carbon filter
ph tester
ph up & down
thermostat
timer for lighting
surge protector

aside from this i was wondering if anyone has had any personal experiences with the k2 strain?

thank you 

the pig


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Lookin good.. What kind of hydro set up you looking at constructing.. I have built a few... LOL


----------



## piggedy (May 23, 2008)

looking at dwc...seems like the simplest for a starter...would you agree? or do you think that there is a much easier way to go about it for me?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

Well DWC is easy but i personally never got into it.. I like drip systems. They are just as simple and works wonders... And depending on how many plants you want to grow, and how large you want them to be and what size area your working with determines your setup...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

If you have the money we can set you up a krunk system.. It all depends on how much room you have and how much your willing to spend.. Just remember once you have the setup its cheap to maintain it all...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

If i were you id go with an all rockwool setup on slabs with ionic nutrients. Veg for say a month thin flower... Its a real simple system i have and i can help you out...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2008)

I would go with DWC bubblers--they are really the easiest.  You are also going to need an EC meter, also called a ppm meter.


----------



## snuggles (May 23, 2008)

Looks like you did your homework? Any idea on what nutes to use? I agree with Timmy on the set-up needs to fit your goals, but I think DWC is probably easiest to learn hydro on and get good results. Good luck, are we going to see a journal?

I got away from DWC but not cause it was bad, it can be a bit cumbersome at times but with 3 plants I wouldn't worry at all. I had a bunch of 5 gallon buckets and keeping the res. fresh and pHed was a pain after a while LOL.


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2008)

k2 its an awesome strain  specially if u just starting ,its hard to kill and strong for pests, after u graduate from K2 u   can jump in to purple haze 
and see how much effort some take


----------



## piggedy (May 24, 2008)

ok ok...i really truly appreciate the feedback....

now i was planning on using an old dresser at first dimensions were 32"widex46.5"heightx18"deep....but after consideration i figured to just go with a hydrohut....the 4'x4'x7' one....but

essentially i would like to keep it at about a 400w light system....i dont want the electric bill to look conspicuous...but i was told that for that size of a hut i would need a 600w....and that if i wanted to use a 400w i would be better suited for a 3'x2'x5' hut...(think that size was just recently released)....nonetheless guys....these are the questions i pose to you now....

is it true? would i be better suited with a 600w light for the 4x4x7 hut?

what would be the discrepancy between the 400w light and the 600w light as it relates to the electric bill?

and finally all i am really looking to do is (since i only have 3seeds to start)....grow 3 of these k2 plants...and eventually move it to a SOG grow with about 7-10 plants going at the same time...which of these huts would be better suited to accomplish this?

again any and all info is appreciated....and by the way brouli....any info of the smell of the k2?....ty again!


----------



## piggedy (May 24, 2008)

sorry just one more thing....

in your guys opinions which method of growth would be best for what i want to do with these k2 guys?

by the way....remember i am relatively new to this...thanx again


----------



## Eggman (May 24, 2008)

Alright man. Here's what I'd change and why. 

Intake and exhaust. I wouldn't do that. Just have an exhaust off a cooltube. If your intake and exhaust are perfect one will pull/push more than the other. 

no rocks! Marbles. Rocks will bleed into your water and sometimes clog things. Marbles rule!

Dump the heatmat unless you really need it.

3 bucket.. maybe 3 gallon. If so. I think they may be your weakest link. I'd go with a 20 gallon can for aero, 5 gallon bucket for hydro and something bigger than 5 gallon for soil. I've only grow aero so don't listen to anything else from me. 

Airstones with weights! Don't get suction cup ones. 

Two timers.. one for lights and one for fan. 

Dutch master nutes with super thrive. 

Keep your plants in the rockwool and put that into the pot, them surround it with marbles.. slowly 

Rock on!




mylar sheeting
intake fan
exhaust fan
400w mh/hps light
3 bucket for bubbler
netpots
rockwook cubes
heat mat for seedlings
grow medium (clay pebbles)
air stones
tubing/lines/elbow joints for bubbler
air pump
nutrients
ona blk
carbon filter
ph tester
ph up & down
thermostat
timer for lighting
surge protector


----------



## piggedy (May 26, 2008)

good looking out egg! will update!


----------

